# Unimpressed with a couple "gimmick" wrenches



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 20, 2009)

Well today I felt like adding a little spice to normal life and grabbed the Lightspeed wrench out of the tool crib to give it a whirl. It had been sitting in there a while and I just recently realized it was a Lightspeed. Anyway, I go to adjust the f***-it nut on a S4 c-clamp, and the thing slips. I try another clamp, slips again. So forget it, it went back in the drawer.

Later I was taking some S4's off of floor plates and decided to use one of those Crescent slider c-wrenches. Well, besides the fact that they are thicker and heavier than my usually 6" wrench, the darn things jam. I don't want a wrench I have to clean out! So that went back in the tool crib as well. 


So yea, my opinion remains unchanged on the slider wrenches, and as for the Lightspeed, I didn't want one anyway.


----------



## Raktor (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm happy with normal wrenches for most things, and I have my crescent ratchet wrench thing that I use occasionally - which does come in handy, just isn't practical to use on every single nut I can see.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 21, 2009)

I have used a lightspeed a few times, and I have never had a problem. In fact, I wish I had one of my own =D

as for the auto-crescents, I'll leave those on the shelf.


----------



## theatretechguy (Apr 21, 2009)

Gotta agree on the Crescent slider wrench, good idea, but too heavy and bulky for my back pocket. If they could invent one that is slimmer and lighter, I'd totally go for it. I haven't had too many issues with it jamming up, though, mostly its just too bulky. Some of the gimicky wrenches are actually too small so you can't get enough torque. Its really hard to improve on something like the C-wrench ...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 21, 2009)

It's funny because I"m a big fan of the Mega-combo.

Honestly after all the praise from Lightspeed fans, I was surprised.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 21, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Well today I felt like adding a little spice to normal life and grabbed the Lightspeed wrench out of the tool crib to give it a whirl. It had been sitting in there a while and I just recently realized it was a Lightspeed. Anyway, I go to adjust the f***-it nut on a S4 c-clamp, and the thing slips. I try another clamp, slips again. So forget it, it went back in the drawer.
> 
> Later I was taking some S4's off of floor plates and decided to use one of those Crescent slider c-wrenches. Well, besides the fact that they are thicker and heavier than my usually 6" wrench, the darn things jam. I don't want a wrench I have to clean out! So that went back in the tool crib as well.
> 
> So yea, my opinion remains unchanged on the slider wrenches, and as for the Lightspeed, I didn't want one anyway.




You were just having a "Bad Tool Day", much like a Bad Hair Day, when your connections between the brain and hand are mis-firing.

I like the Lightspeed, and use it all the time, but No, it will not adjust a F _ _ K Me nut. I also have issues with my S4 Pars and S4 Zooms that have insufficiant clearance between the top of the fixture (when pointed straight down) and the 3/4 head bolt, to allow use of a Lightspeed. Still the Lightspeed is faster then a C-Wrench.

And FWIW, I stay away from ANY tool, especially expensive tools designed for lighting, made out of aluminum. Eventually the tolerances will slip as the aluminum gets gouged and worn away from contact with steel bolts. This has happened with Bash wrenches, Altman wrenches, and I would expect it occur with the very expensive Ultimate wrench. I just this past Sunday asked an electrician on a traveling company how she liked her Mega-Combo and sure enough, it was totally stripped out and useless as a tool.

As to the Crescent sliding 8" ?. Heavy and annoying. Everytime you shove it into a pocket, the slider moves and you no longer have it set for F _ _ K Me Nut, or 3/4". It's also heavy as sin. 

Steve B.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to ask, what is a Bash wrench?

As Derek can tell you(and makes fun of me for) I"m a bit of a gadget guy. But there is no denying what works. 

My favorite combo wrench has been the Roadie Tools Clamp-Stik Wrench, machined from solid stainless steel. Its also relatively affordable at $22.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 21, 2009)

True, the lightspeed can't hit the b*tch bolt, I take back what I said, the lightspeed may be fast and handy, but I like my altman =P


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 21, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I have to ask, what is a Bash wrench?


From the glossary entry http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/8992-altman-wrench.html :

> ...Various vendors could, on special order, put their custom logo in the quarter sized circle just above the 1/2" square opening; thus it can also be called a Bash wrench, Production Arts wrench, Oleson wrench, etc.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, that makes sense.


----------



## willbb123 (Apr 21, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I have to ask, what is a Bash wrench?
> 
> As Derek can tell you(and makes fun of me for) I"m a bit of a gadget guy. But there is no denying what works.
> 
> My favorite combo wrench has been the Roadie Tools Clamp-Stik Wrench, machined from solid stainless steel. Its also relatively affordable at $22.



That looks real easy to carry around. But how well does it work with like a S4?


----------



## doctrjohn (Apr 22, 2009)

theatretechguy said:


> Gotta agree on the Crescent slider wrench, good idea, but too heavy and bulky for my back pocket. If they could invent one that is slimmer and lighter, I'd totally go for it. I haven't had too many issues with it jamming up, though, mostly its just too bulky. Some of the gimicky wrenches are actually too small so you can't get enough torque. Its really hard to improve on something like the C-wrench ...



I have a couple of these and really like them. They are quite inexpensive at the local hardware stores ($10 or so for a six inch).

Best,
John Penisten


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 22, 2009)

And it's available in SAE or METRIC!


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 23, 2009)

ThinkGeek :: Hydrokinetic Adjustable Wrench


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 23, 2009)

And its cheaper than the UFT!


----------

